# Thank You



## ENA (Apr 25, 2009)

I would like to thank all those who responded and gave me information it was very helpfull.Additionally, I will apologize about my grammar I was in a hurry and not watching what I was typing to closely. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Maybe I was a bit harsh. What are your interests in classical music? What do you listen to usually. Anything you'd like to know more about? This is the place!
Cheers
F


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

Even though I wasn't involved in helping you, I just want to say you're very welcome!  A lot of people just take the information and leave, so it was very thoughtful of you to thank those that helped you.


----------

